# Hmmmm Waste of time? World of Warcraft (WoW)



## kleobee (30 Nov 2006)

Any one here a WoW addict?


----------



## zipperhead_cop (30 Nov 2006)

[typing with trepidation]

I am certain that I am not, but what is WoW?


----------



## condor888000 (30 Nov 2006)

World of Warquest perhaps?


----------



## Remius (30 Nov 2006)

World of War? the game I mean.


----------



## kleobee (30 Nov 2006)

LOL yea, World of Warcraft.
Very addictive game in my opinion.


----------



## mysteriousmind (30 Nov 2006)

use to be totaly addicted...but...with strong conceling from  my wife...I gave it up...and well I feel much more happy about it.


----------



## kleobee (30 Nov 2006)

mysteriousmind said:
			
		

> use to be totaly addicted...but...with strong conceling from  my wife...I gave it up...and well I feel much more happy about it.


Did you play long? What did you have?

I have a 48 Pally atm


----------



## mysteriousmind (30 Nov 2006)

kleobee


had a dward hunter level 52, 
human paladin 30 ish

a few low level one...

played on deathwing

started to play 1 month after WOW got out, and stopped 1 year and a half after


----------



## aesop081 (30 Nov 2006)

OMFG....another one of those threads.......


Please people...go outside, have a beer.....maybe even get some ***......


----------



## Klc (30 Nov 2006)

Where's the link to that southpark episode...   ;D


----------



## beach_bum (30 Nov 2006)

Yes.....there is world out there full of people with LIVES!!!!!!   ;D


----------



## Remius (30 Nov 2006)

Yes, yes very interesting.  Now give me your lunch money!   ;D


----------



## mysteriousmind (30 Nov 2006)

Just remember  I USED to play...not any more.


----------



## Dale Denton (30 Nov 2006)

I'm not addicted to World of Warcraft really. I think it's a great game and you can never really get bored of it unless you play too much for a long time. I could never see myself being an addict. I started playing about a year ago, then i stopped for no apparent reason. I've started to play again, and alot of my friends from school play, so we all joined the same guild, Ante Meridian (im not sure of the correct spelling because it is in Latin). I now play as a level 27 Paladin named Cedana on the "Stormrage" server.


----------



## sm0ke (30 Nov 2006)

*raises hand in a sheepish manner*


----------



## Pea (30 Nov 2006)

cdnaviator said:
			
		

> OMFG....another one of those threads.......
> 
> 
> Please people...go outside, have a beer.....maybe even get some ***......



 :rofl:  I've said it before, and I'll say it again..... You are my Hero!


----------



## fourninerzero (30 Nov 2006)

I thought that WoW stood for "Without Women". >


----------



## aesop081 (30 Nov 2006)

Pea said:
			
		

> :rofl:  I've said it before, and I'll say it again..... You are my Hero!



Beleive it or not...i had to restrain myself to come up with that !!!


----------



## mysteriousmind (30 Nov 2006)

I unbderstand what you are saying...


I used to lost an incredible amount of time on WOW....now that im trough with it...and one of my colleague is passing over 30 hours per week on it (plus a 40 hours job) and he is always proud to talk about it... I just realise that it is plain dum stupid.


----------



## condor888000 (30 Nov 2006)

Klc said:
			
		

> Where's the link to that southpark episode...   ;D



Ask and you shall receive...;D

http://allabout-sp.net/season10/1008.php


----------



## Danjanou (30 Nov 2006)

FourNinerZero said:
			
		

> I thought that WoW stood for "Without Women". >



Same thing as World of Warcraft I think. >



			
				LoboCanada said:
			
		

> I'm not addicted to World of Warcraft really.



And 



			
				LoboCanada said:
			
		

> I now play as a level 27 Paladin named Cedana on the "Stormrage" server.



Yeah right, we believe you. :


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (30 Nov 2006)

Women Of Wrestling???


----------



## mysteriousmind (30 Nov 2006)

> I *now* play as a level 27 Paladin named Cedana on the "Stormrage" server.




he also mean that he used to play something else before  >

but we still belive you!!!


----------



## kleobee (30 Nov 2006)

FourNinerZero said:
			
		

> I thought that WoW stood for "Without Women". >


well I'm a woman and I play.... so w/e


----------



## ThatsLife (30 Nov 2006)

I play WoW

Level 60 Undead Warrior on Ysondre


----------



## kincanucks (30 Nov 2006)

Well I am not ashamed to admit it, I play it too.  8) Level 60 Warrior Moonrunner.  Not as much as I used too since going on course but at least once a week.


----------



## SoF (30 Nov 2006)

Any game that requires a monthly subscription in order to play online is just to geekish in my opinion.


----------



## Rice0031 (30 Nov 2006)

The people you least expect to play this game do. It's so weird that way.

Luckily for me I broke my chains from this horrid time-consumer about 6 months ago. It sucked away SO much of my time. I think I over-played when I was still in to it, though. I played *a lot*. I've been back once and it's just not the same, though if I ever go back again you'll find me in Khadgar, Tomrobinson 28 human Pally (not as 1337 as you, Kleobee ) and Lucaric, 29 or 30 Elven Priest.

Maybe I'll pick it up for the holiday season since there's nothing to do better then.


----------



## beach_bum (30 Nov 2006)

Rice0031 said:
			
		

> The people you least expect to play this game do. It's so weird that way.



Only people who play those games say things like that!   >  Now, as was stated in the thread earlier....give me your lunch money!   ;D


----------



## IrishCanuck (30 Nov 2006)

I used to play, had/have? a lvl 60 orc shaman on blackhand server.

Just lost interest in it as other things came up.

As for people claiming people who play video games have no life, that's laughable, as it seems like a pretty arbitrary judgement. 

It's a huge buisness, and as a person who has switched from video games to going to country night at the bar with his girlfriend, its really the same waste of time, except you spend less money playing WoW then drinking. And if its just as fun for you, then who can say anything? Noone.


----------



## aesop081 (30 Nov 2006)

IrishCanuck said:
			
		

> I used to play, had/have? a lvl 60 orc shaman on blackhand server.
> 
> Just lost interest in it as other things came up.
> 
> ...



Oh lighten up......it was meant i jest...........maybe you need to get out more......


----------



## kleobee (30 Nov 2006)

IrishCanuck said:
			
		

> I used to play, had/have? a lvl 60 orc shaman on blackhand server.
> 
> Just lost interest in it as other things came up.
> 
> ...


Yea it does save quite a bit of money, especially if your girlfriend plays with you... such as I play with my fiance.


----------



## aesop081 (30 Nov 2006)

kleobee said:
			
		

> Yea it does save quite a bit of money, especially if your girlfriend plays with you... such as I play with my fiance.



awwww.......thats cute !!   

(i threw up in my mouth just a little)


----------



## HItorMiss (30 Nov 2006)

Only a little....... You really are harder then me


----------



## aesop081 (30 Nov 2006)

HitorMiss said:
			
		

> You really are harder then me



Well DUHH !!!!

kleobee...is that your picture ?

What are you doing later ?


----------



## kleobee (30 Nov 2006)

yea thats my picture. and playing WoW duh!


----------



## HItorMiss (30 Nov 2006)

cdnaviator will WoW you alright  


Ok that was totaly in jest do not for a second think that was serious


----------



## aesop081 (30 Nov 2006)

I was on course in winnipeg back in 2004....we had a guy who was always in his room playing shit like that.  Everytime you openned the door to go in there it was like shining a flashlight into a cave full of bats !!!


----------



## IrishCanuck (30 Nov 2006)

mmk


----------



## Rice0031 (30 Nov 2006)

beach_bum said:
			
		

> Only people who play those games say things like that!   >  Now, as was stated in the thread earlier....give me your lunch money!   ;D


The bigger bullies already came by and took it. Please don't hurt me! 
Bring it on, you non-video-game-player bully. I'll beat you over the head with my Xbox360!! Then we'll see who's taking who's lunch money!!

Anyone been keeping up on Battlestar Galactica? Ah crap I gotta go, all my pens just fell out of my pocket protector.


Do we have a nerdy smiley? We need to get one.


----------



## HItorMiss (30 Nov 2006)

BB they don't have lunch money it all goes to their subscription fee and new thingy's for the computer


----------



## aesop081 (30 Nov 2006)

HitorMiss said:
			
		

> BB they don't have lunch money it all goes to their subscription fee and new thingy's for the computer



When did they replace "fat lazy slob" with "gamer" anyways ?


----------



## mysteriousmind (30 Nov 2006)

> As for people claiming people who play video games have no life, that's laughable, as it seems like a pretty arbitrary judgement.




depends on people....there are Way over their control...


and some are "social" player...

Like in every hobby, there is people who tends to much more addict. 

I can respect this...

but have Little no respect toward a work colleague that has no social life outside the game.


----------



## kleobee (30 Nov 2006)

Rice0031 said:
			
		

> Bring it on, you non-video-game-player bully. I'll beat you over the head with my Xbox360!! Then we'll see who's taking who's lunch money!!


LMAO


----------



## Pea (30 Nov 2006)

cdnaviator said:
			
		

> kleobee...is that your picture ?
> 
> What are you doing later ?



...tsk, tsk... trying to pick up the new girl.      :-*


----------



## beach_bum (30 Nov 2006)

HitorMiss said:
			
		

> BB they don't have lunch money it all goes to their subscription fee and new thingy's for the computer



LMAO.  True enough HorM.


----------



## Rice0031 (1 Dec 2006)

HitorMiss said:
			
		

> BB they don't have lunch money it all goes to their subscription fee and new thingy's for the computer


Hey, I love new thingies for my computer. I wish I had more thingies that do things. 
Cmon HoM. I know you must have some thingies that do things for your computer, you msn addict.

I consider myself a gamer, but I am neither lazy nor fat. Well... maybe a little lazy. Well, ok I'm really lazy. Well, I'm not that bad, but I can be. I think. I'm told I can be indecisive. Well, a little. Ah, well not really. Maybe somtimes a bit. Sort of.  ;D


----------



## Lost_Warrior (1 Dec 2006)

I used to be an Anarchy Online guy.


----------



## Scratch_043 (1 Dec 2006)

I am a reformed addict, I've been on the wagon for 2 months... I guess I should probably cancel the quarterly payments....


----------



## Lost_Warrior (1 Dec 2006)

> BB they don't have lunch money it all goes to their subscription fee and new thingy's for the computer



They're not "thingy's" ok!?   They're dual core processors, high tech GPU's with dual channel DDR3 RAM...  The chicks dig it!  ;D


----------



## Danjanou (1 Dec 2006)

Lost_Warrior said:
			
		

> ... The chicks dig it!



Sure they do 8)


----------



## beach_bum (1 Dec 2006)

Lost_Warrior said:
			
		

> They're not "thingy's" ok!?   They're dual core processors, high tech GPU's with dual channel DDR3 RAM...  The chicks dig it!



Oh yeah!  I know that's always something I look for in a guy!   ;D


----------



## Pea (1 Dec 2006)

beach_bum said:
			
		

> Oh yeah!  I know that's always something I look for in a guy!   ;D



I'm with ya there Beach! When I'm scoping out whether the guy has potential I check to see what his free time is like. If I walk in his house and there are games EVERYWHERE...I'm probably not going to hang around... I like dates that will want to leave the house.


----------



## Mike Baker (1 Dec 2006)

I don't like WoW (don't hurt me!). I rather play Civilization 3, which is a more creative game IMO.


----------



## Rice0031 (1 Dec 2006)

Lost_Warrior said:
			
		

> They're not "thingy's" ok!?   They're dual core processors, high tech GPU's with dual channel DDR3 RAM...  The chicks dig it!  ;D


Hey MORON Lost_Warrior! Graphics cards don't have dual channel RAM, GET IT RIGHT, THANK YOU, JEESE. God I hate these morons who come on here and brag about their cool thingies on their computer thingy and get the thingy all wrong! Man if you're gonna talk about thingies at least know the thingy your talking about! Close though, most new high-tech GPU's thingies sport a chipset thingy that incorporates DDR3 RAM thingies  8)

...I just want someone to love me... :crybaby:


----------



## mysteriousmind (2 Dec 2006)

rice we love you


----------



## aesop081 (2 Dec 2006)

fat lazy slobs   gamers to pencil-necked geeks   computer enthusiasts.........what next ?


----------



## p_imbeault (2 Dec 2006)

Is WoW the new DandD?


----------



## IrishCanuck (2 Dec 2006)

Play hockey, not WoW.


----------



## Rice0031 (2 Dec 2006)

IrishCanuck said:
			
		

> Play hockey women, not WoW.


----------



## Nemo888 (2 Dec 2006)

7 million people play this game. I really didn't like it, I found it extremely boring. I really can't get intrested in pixel gold. Online games take a game with a story that should take about 12 hours and make it a boring grind of 100's of hours and 15$ a month. No thanks. I like RTS(real time strategy) games online. I like outsmarting a human opponent.


----------



## p_imbeault (2 Dec 2006)

Rice0031 said:
			
		

> Play hockey women, not WoW.



Who are you trying to kid Rice  ;D


----------



## Rice0031 (2 Dec 2006)

Ouch, Pat, that stung.
Then I just thought of you and that ridiculous wannabe-mustache and all-of-a-sudden I don't feel so insulted anymore.  ;D


----------



## blacktriangle (2 Dec 2006)

No offense to any of you, but...

WoW SUCKS!!!

I only play War rock, its a cheaper version of BF2, with some Counterstrike mixed in. Oh yeah, its free too. Lots of people play, including the speech writer/advisor for a liberal leadership candidate.   

I play for maybe 2 hours a week. Where do people find time to play so much WoW? I only have 3 classes, one of which is gym, yet I still don't have enough time to get "hardcore" with games.

Anyways, its 2am and I have to cut down a christmas tree early tommorow...

Cheers,

Smith


----------



## p_imbeault (2 Dec 2006)

Hey, I thought the chicks might dig it (never happened haha)
Ah well its coming off on my 18th, then I wont need it anymore


----------



## Burrows (3 Dec 2006)

I'm a level 5067 Red Mage with a bow of kick-arse.

World of War_crack_


----------



## Lost_Warrior (5 Dec 2006)

http://www.cbsnews.com/stories/2002/10/17/48hours/main525965.shtml


----------



## Rice0031 (5 Dec 2006)

The moral of the story: video games kill.


----------



## mysteriousmind (13 Feb 2007)

Well got addicted oance again...started last thursday...and yes...it is easy to become addict to this game...


I started a new character and im now level 12 night elf preist in shaddowsong.

sooooooo......addictive.


----------



## zipperhead_cop (13 Feb 2007)

Here.  If you want a game that is kind of addictive, but also FREE, try this:

http://novelconcepts.co.uk/FlashElementTD/


----------



## Rice0031 (13 Feb 2007)

All my friends went out and bought the new expansion for WoW. I am never going back to playing that game again, ever.

...unless of course I find myself unoccupied and full of money for about 4 months. I'd play if it wasn't for that stupid pay-per-month junk!


----------



## GAP (13 Feb 2007)

My 9 year old grandson is also addicted....I think he's at level 32 or 33 now.


----------



## mysteriousmind (13 Feb 2007)

I wont buy the expansion...for now...not worth it.


----------



## kleobee (13 Feb 2007)

I bought the expansion  ..about the monthy fee.. it's practiclly nothing.. it's alot cheaper to play a game then spend money on other entertainment.


----------



## Jack O. (13 Feb 2007)

I thought the game was a joke when I played it, so boring. I prefer strategy games like the other folks who posted. I know people who are addicts/play a lot, and it is somewhat saddening watch them get so excited over some new quest or something. ;D


----------



## Rice0031 (14 Feb 2007)

kleobee said:
			
		

> I bought the expansion  ..about the monthy fee.. it's practiclly nothing.. it's alot cheaper to play a game then spend money on other entertainment.



I totally disagree. There are so many other diversions out there that are not nearly as expensive. Including, but not limited to: Games that are not pay-per-month; tv shows; movies; about a jillion different forms of PT, most of which cost nothing; and all sort of other stuff. 

If WoW was not pay-per-month I would definitely get back to it, but I'm not one to put much faith into a game that costs about $20/month for x-number of months until I decide to stop. It just isn't worth it to me.


----------



## gnome123 (14 Feb 2007)

Yea i was once addicted to Ulitma Online. Wow did i waste a lot of time after my free month i had enough... One months time was to much for a video game spending 3+ hours a day on it. Personally i avoid all video games pretty much. Although i did have an incident with Counterstrike because of the strategy playing in tournaments haha... i almost pity myself back then. OUTSIDE IS MORE FUN  ;D


----------



## Scratch_043 (14 Feb 2007)

...So yeah, started playing again last week, since I found out that I have until April until I start BMQ (approximately, paperwork's done, but no job available)

I'm on Mug'thol, lvl 18 (as of this posting) BE Pally.


----------



## TAS278 (14 Feb 2007)

I am a wow Addict 

65 Rogue on Skullcrusher 
And as many alts as you can have. I haven't playued in a a couple of weeks though. Starting to get bored!


----------



## kleobee (14 Feb 2007)

Rice0031 said:
			
		

> I totally disagree. There are so many other diversions out there that are not nearly as expensive. Including, but not limited to: Games that are not pay-per-month; tv shows; movies; about a jillion different forms of PT, most of which cost nothing; and all sort of other stuff.


All of the things you listed do cost money, tv shows- well there's your cable bill (i personally don't bother with cable) movies- you have to rent or pay a theatre to view and only entertain you for an average of 2hrs per movie. PT can also cost money depending on your gym or what kind of sport you like to play... also not everyone can workout nonstop just to save $20 lol
Other games are cool too, but I prefer on-line games and most good ones have either a monthly fee like WoW or EQ... or they put out a million expansions which cost like $60 each time, such as Guildwars.


----------



## TAS278 (14 Feb 2007)

TO be honest, When 39 of your friends get together to accomplish something important in the game. It is a cool feeling. It take a lot of skill and work to organize people into working towards the same goal.

Bottom line is, to each, their own.  I have many real life friends who play this game. It is a nice way to forget about daily stressors or just o hang out and shoot the poop. Biggest lesson for anyone though is everything is better in moderation. 

I have been an avid gamer for as long as I can remember. I play organized sports, go out all the time and still play video games. It is a hobbie I enjoy. 

To all you haters, Make Love, Not Warcraft!


----------



## Rice0031 (14 Feb 2007)

TAS278 said:
			
		

> I have been an avid gamer for as long as I can remember. I play organized sports, go out all the time and still play video games. It is a hobbie I enjoy.
> To all you haters, Make Love, Not Warcraft!



Don't get me wrong. I love my video games, and that is a fact. I'm just not a very big fan of the whole "pay per month" system. Its an expense I can live without.


----------



## Burrows (14 Feb 2007)

> also not everyone can workout nonstop just to save $20 lol
> Other games are cool too, but I prefer on-line games and most good ones have either a monthly fee like WoW or EQ... or they put out a million expansions which cost like $60 each time, such as Guildwars.


One word.  Starcraft


----------



## TAS278 (14 Feb 2007)

Kyle Burrows said:
			
		

> also not everyone can workout nonstop just to save $20 lol
> Other games are cool too, but I prefer on-line games and most good ones have either a monthly fee like WoW or EQ... or they put out a million expansions which cost like $60 each time, such as Guildwars.
> 
> One word.  Starcraft




World of Starcraft????


----------



## Burrows (14 Feb 2007)

TAS278 said:
			
		

> World of Starcraft????


A pox upon your keyboard says I! ;D


----------



## TAS278 (14 Feb 2007)

Come on, we were all thinking it


----------

